# Does your havanese snore?



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

mine does. and is this normal?


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Like crazy. Lies on his back, mouth open, snoring his head off - just like DH!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, yes, but I thought it was the old man in him. Sometimes it's much louder than others. Guess they can snore at any age.ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nope. Kodi doesn't snore. If he did, he wouldn't sleep in our room. I have enough snoring to put up with from the other side of the bed!!!


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, Murphy snores. Especially while lying on his back in his bed in my office during the day. I don't hear him snore much at night though. His crate is next to my bed and he stays pretty quiet in it.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

hmm... i only noticed audrey snoring a little bit the night before but i'm hoping it was because she was just tired from playing a lot that day. I'm glad to hear that it's not uncommon for havanese to snore because i know that a lot of dog breeds with "pushed in faces" snore because they have breathing problems and I just wanted to make sure Audrey wasn't snoring due to any breathing problems!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, Tillie is usually quiet as a mouse when she sleeps, but recently I HAVE noticed her starting to snore here and there when she is realllly tired!! IF it ever gets to constant, loud snoring, she too would be out of our room...


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

haha yes. it's hilarious how their snoring sounds like a human snore - sometimes louder!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> hmm... i only noticed audrey snoring a little bit the night before but i'm hoping it was because she was just tired from playing a lot that day. I'm glad to hear that it's not uncommon for havanese to snore because i know that a lot of dog breeds with "pushed in faces" snore because they have breathing problems and I just wanted to make sure Audrey wasn't snoring due to any breathing problems!


Yes, but Havanese are not a brachycephalic breed. They shouldn't HAVE a short nose. And Audrey definitely doesn't look like she does. So that shouldn't be a reason.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, Tillie is usually quiet as a mouse when she sleeps, but recently I HAVE noticed her starting to snore here and there when she is realllly tired!! IF it ever gets to constant, loud snoring, she too would be out of our room...


Kodi DOES dream, and sometimes makes noise when he's dreaming... Mostly I think he's chasing rabbits , but sometimes he cries in his sleep, and I think he's having a bad dream. I usually gently wake him up if I hear him crying in his sleep.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

aww it's so cute to think that he's dreaming about chasing rabbits. haha


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Yeah, sometimes he snores, but it's a little quiet snore. I think it is cute, especially when he is on his back w/ all of his legs spread out. I should take a picture.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Yup, my girl snores frequently and quite loudly during her naps (at night I don't hear a thing!), but my 12yo boy rarely does. I never thought of it as abnormal...
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikey's a quiet sleeper which is good because he's in his crate right by my head at night and I'm a super light sleeper. I hope he never snores because he wouldn't be able to sleep by me if he did. My DH used to snore bad until he got his CPAP. I love that thing  Now I can sleep 

Oh, and Karen, Mikey dreams too and makes little noises when he does. Sometimes even a quiet little bark or growl. It's cute and I've seen his paws moving like he's running. Usually only does those kinds of dreaming when he's really tired.


----------



## chataboutthat (Jun 6, 2013)

tippi doesn't snore and i don't think it would bother me if she did. i sleep like the dead.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lila said:


> Mikey's a quiet sleeper which is good because he's in his crate right by my head at night and I'm a super light sleeper. I hope he never snores because he wouldn't be able to sleep by me if he did. My DH used to snore bad until he got his CPAP. I love that thing  Now I can sleep
> 
> Oh, and Karen, Mikey dreams too and makes little noises when he does. Sometimes even a quiet little bark or growl. It's cute and I've seen his paws moving like he's running. Usually only does those kinds of dreaming when he's really tired.


Yup Kodi growls in his sleep sometimes too. Not sure WHAT that's all about! :laugh:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

OMG does Django snore! For the longest time I thought it was DH and then i actually put my ear up to his face and heard the snores coming from him. He also does this thing where it appears as though another dog is chasing him and his legs move like he's running and he does a funny barking sound with his mouth shut.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I'm glad Chester doesn't snore - but does he whine!!!ound:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo doesn't snore but a couple of my non-Havs softly snore sometimes.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

no snoring...but like Kodi, she makes little noises while dreaming.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

krandall said:


> Kodi DOES dream, and sometimes makes noise when he's dreaming... Mostly I think he's chasing rabbits , but sometimes he cries in his sleep, and I think he's having a bad dream. I usually gently wake him up if I hear him crying in his sleep.


Miller will also bark/growl in his sleep


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I only get single snorts from Ollie.

now my girl anatolian, holy crap, she snores like a drunken frat boy. so loud, it resonates thru the hardwood floors and she can be heard throughout my tiny house. I used to try to fall asleep before she did, so I could sleep, otherwise I'd lie away listening to her snore away the nite (I'm a light sleeper, like the turn of a door knob will wake me up).


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

At 6 months, I have from time to time heard her snore. I also have heard the winners of her dreaming. Wish I knew what she was dreaming about...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh and does she! lol The barking in her sleep is the cutest thing ever, and that is usually preceded by the snore.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

whimsy said:


> no snoring...but like Kodi, she makes little noises while dreaming.


same here!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ I love that. when they dream and make noises, really cute and endearing to me.

snoring, not so much, lol.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Maya doesn't snore, but does bark!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Okay I thought my husband must have come home early from work and was napping, but when I checked the couch it was my little Maggie snoring up a storm! So funny. It was the first time I've heard her do that


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django snores like crazy. The louder the snore, the better the sleep!


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

All three of my dogs growl and bark in their sleep, but the only one that snores is Trixi, my Pomeranian and boy does she ever - you would think it was a person sleeping next to you!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I don't think I ever heard Vino snore but Canela is a big-time snorer!! LOL


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi definitely makes little chittering and barking noises in his sleep, but rarely snoring. I've heard it once or twice I think. If he snored as much as my husband, he wouldn't' be sleeping in the bed room any more!!! :laugh:


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I haven't noticed Manny snoring...if he did I'd probably drown him out when we were both sleeping! He does dream a lot tho and whimpers in his sleep. Have you ever wondered what they dream about?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody doesn't. He sleeps so quietly that I've been known to poke him to just make sure he's still alive and breathing!


----------

